# How much carbs is considered high?



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

I weight about 135 lbs... Whats the ideal daily intake?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends very much on which theory of diet you subscribe to.Zone diet which is moderately restricted carbs says 40% of your diet. (For that 30% each of fat and protein)Some diets go a lot lower than that.Usually if you do fairly standard diet 25% is fat and something like 20% is protein so you'd need 55% as carbs. If you do a very low fat diet like 15% fat and 15% protein you would then need 70% of your calories from carbs, or eat a lot of extremely lean protein.What is "high" really depends on who you talk to. Some diets only allow a couple of dozen grams of carbs a day in some stages so anything that is close to a normal diet is very high in carbs with that theory.Not sure if this helped.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

how would I calculatee %?. Like lets say I follow the standard diet, 55% of carbs is what? Your body weight? 55 grams?


----------

